# تانى مشاركة بمشروعاتى ... اريد رأيكم



## soso2006 (10 يونيو 2006)

دى تانى مشاركة بمشروع من مشاريعى واتمنى ان يعجبكم ، هوة عبارة عن متحف تاريخ طبيعى (نباتات وحيوانات) وكانت فكرته مستوحاة من شكل حيوان alien الغريب وتكوين جسمه .... ياريت اعرف رايكم وانتقاداتكم ليه ، على فكرة انا جبت فيه امتياز (98/100) على الشاسيهات لكن اتغيرت النتيجة بعد ما طلعت (عشان مينفعش حد يجيب الدرجة دى ، والحد دة اللى هوة انا تقريبا :81: ) ما علينا ، اللى عند ربنا مش بيروح ، مطولش عليكم بئا ...


----------



## بسنت (10 يونيو 2006)

ايه ده يا سوسو ده انتي جامده اوي برافو عليكي


----------



## soso2006 (10 يونيو 2006)

شكرا يا بوسى .... انا لا جامدة ولا حاجة ، قولى يا رب ... وادعيلى لمشروع التخرج فانا سأواجه مناقشة عصيبة ، سأسجلها لكم وأعرضها عليكم حتى تروا من المسؤل عن هدم الفكر المعمارى فى الطلبة وقتل الابداع ...


----------



## troy_119 (10 يونيو 2006)

عايزه الحق بامانه انتى جامده موووووووووووت يارب يا رب يوفقك ف المقابله


----------



## soso2006 (10 يونيو 2006)

اشكرك تروى على ذوقك ، بس يا جماعة عايزة حد يبهدلنى نقد بجد فى المشروع دة ، عشان اعرف ليه نزلت من امتياز لجيد جدا :81: يمكن عشان المشروع بتاعى انا مش بشوف فيه عيوب ....


----------



## troy_119 (10 يونيو 2006)

.. ءاولك حاجه .. يعنى كان لازم تعمليه على شكل حيوان انتى مش عارفه ان الدكتور ممكن يكون بيخاف م الحيوانات او حاجه ياللا مش مهم المهم ان ربنا يوفقك


----------



## salaheddin.ramadan (10 يونيو 2006)

excellent concept....excellent presentation

I wish there is enlarged view so we can read the information and view in detail so we can evaluate better.

good luck


----------



## فراس إبراهيم (10 يونيو 2006)

*تستحقي الأمتياز على المشروع*


*السلام عليكم و رحمة الله *​ 

*أهم ميزة يمتلكها المعماري هي الوصول الي تحقيق فراغات وظيفية ممتازة وعملية تخدم المتطلبات بشكل كامل و سهل بأرقى التكوينات والأشكال الخارجية *
*أي الجمع بين جمال الشكل و قوة الوظيفة *​ 
*أولا و بصراحة شديدة *
*تمتلكين خيال واسع قمتي من خلاله بوضع تصميم يجمع بين روعة الشكل و فخامة الكتل و تناسق الالوان مع فراغات وظيفية كاملة تخدم كافة المتطلبات *​ 
*ثانيا لدي بعض الانتقادات اذا سمحتي لي بها*
*و هي كالتالي : *
*- **ربط الفراغات الدخلية ببعضها معقد و شائك فالزائر أصبح يحتاج لخريطة في يده أثناء تجوله في المتحف*​​



*- **بإعتقادي المشروع يحتاج لعدد أكبر من المداخل و المخارج *​
*فالعدد الموجود قليل جدا*
** و ذلك لتحقيق سهولة اكبر في الحركة*
** و سهولة تفريغ المبنى من الزورا في حالة الخطر*
** و لعدم تقييد الزوار بنظام معين للخروج و الدخول فهذا المشروع هو مشروع سياحي ترفيهي و ليس قاعة مؤتمرات أو مسرح *​ 
*- **محاور الحركة داخل المبنى شائكة و غريبة و لا أدري أي منها محاور رئيسية و أي منها محاور فرعية و هذا يعتبر خطأ تصميمي*​ 

*- **العناصر الخدماتية للمبنى قليلة و تحتاج لزيادة عددها و توزيعها حسب القواعد الصحيحة للمسافات و المعايير الهندسية *​ 


*- **من الناحية التنفيذية فتوقيع المسقط الافقي على أرض الموقع سيكون بغاية الصعوبة هذا إن لم يكن مستحيلا*

*فجميع الخطوط دائرية و لا يوجد مرجعية لمراكز هذة الدوائر فرسم هذا المشروع على الورق سهل و لكن رسمه على قطعة الارض صعب جدا*

*- **الكتل الخارجية تحتاج لتغطيات مختلفة الانواع *
*من حديدة و خشبية و خرسانية و في هذه الحالة سينتج لدينا العديد من المشاكل التنفيذية *
*كما سينتج مناطق ضعيفة البنية في مناطق الإتصال بين هذه التغطيات*​ 
*- **بالنسبة للفكرة بشكل عام :*
*نعم بإمكانك إتخاذ شكل الحيوان كفكرة فلسفية لتنطلقي منها لتصميم المشروع *
*و أجمل المشاريع هي التي تحمل فكرة فلسفية *
*و لكن هذا لا يعني أن يكون شكل الحيوان هو الشكل النهائي للمسقط و لا يعني ان نتقيد و نجبر انفسنا على توزيع الفراغات داخل هذا الشكل*
*فالفكرة يجب ان يطرأ عليها تعديلات تؤدي بنا الى تصميم واقعي صحيح ذو إمكانية للتنفيذ حتى و ان كانت صعبة *​ 
*و أخيرا أقدم إعتذاري على النقد و لكن الهدف منه هو الوصول للأفضل *
*و اسف للإطالة*​ 
*و ربنا يوفقك *​ 


​


----------



## soso2006 (11 يونيو 2006)

شكرا تروى وصلاح ، وشكر خاص لفراس وعلى نقدك الرائع والمنظم

- بالنسبة للفراغات الداخلية على فكرة مش محتاجة خريطة للزائر ولا حاجة لانه الحركة مباشرة مع اتجاه دوران جسم الكائن بداية من المعارض المؤقتة وحتى الوصول للقاعة الرئيسية

- وبالنسبة للمخارج انها مش كتير وان الزائر مفروض عليه مسار معين دة مش صحيح لان فى امكانية الوصول لاى جزء من العرض من لحظة الدخول وعدم كثرة الابواب على الخارج نوعا ما حفاظا على امن المتحف


----------



## المهندسة مي (11 يونيو 2006)

مشاء الله .. مشروك فوق الراااااااائع .. برافو عليكي


----------



## المازن (11 يونيو 2006)

بصراحة ابداع بل اكثر من ابداع شي يستحق التصفيق المتواصل ..
صراحة لك مستقبل انشاء اله رائع في العمارة ...
لوكنت انا الي اقيم صدقيني راح ارسبك تدرين ليش لانه حرام قسم العمارة يخسر طالبه زيك ويخليها تتخرج .
بصراحه انت مدرسة الف مبروك لك التميز .
واكثتر ما عجبني بالمشروع الانسيابية والخطوط الحرة وهاذي الافكار من اصعب الافكار وما يتقنها الا قلة قليله جداً ..
ولو حبيت اقول اكثر ما راح اوقف ... الله يوفقك . مع خالص تحياتي


----------



## فراس إبراهيم (11 يونيو 2006)

​السلام عليكم 

اولا اشكرك على متابعتك و اهتمامك 

ثانيا انتي اقنعتيني ببعض النقاط الي قمتي بالرد عليها 
بالنسبة للفراغات والمداخل والمخارج و طريقة الحركة 

:20: 

أنتظر ردك على باقي النقاط لتوضيح الامور أكثر 
و توضيح وجهة نظرك و وجهة نظر الأساتذة 
و ذلك بالنسبة لطريقة التنفيذ و التغطيات المستعملة و طرق اتصالها و طريقة توقيع المسقط على ارض الموقع و باقي النقاط المذكورة 
فأتمنى منك التوضيح بشيئ بسيط من التفصيل لإيصال الفكرة بشكل صحيح و كامل للجميع

هدفنا الفائدة 
فأرجو أن لا أكون قد أثقلت بمروري هنا 

تحياتي​​


----------



## RBF (11 يونيو 2006)

و طالبه حد يساعدك في إظهار مشروع تخرجك، حرام عليكي، ده انتي تقريباً
ناويه تنافسيني قريب....

1- الاظهار بسيط، و الثيمه اللونيه رائعةن استخدام الأرضيه البيضاء و رمي الظل عليها كان فكره جباره
2- "تحزيم" اللوحة جاء موفقاً جداً ، و استخدام شريطين رفيعين ممتاز
3- احساسك بتقسيم اللوحه الغير مرئي جاء موفقاً جداً(يمين و يسار)
4- توازن اللوحه جيد
5- تونات الألوان، متوافقه جداً
6- شغل الـcad دقيق جداً، أعجبتني القطاعات للغايه
7- الكتابه زياده و لكنا جاءت لمصلحة الاظهار (الأخطاء تنفع أحياناً)
8- خط العنوان جاء شرساً، و لكنه كان يحتاج لبعض الانسيابيه البسيطه جداً

عموماً، رأيت مشاريع أخرى وصلت للإمتياز، ولكن هذا جيد جداً !!!!!!!!!! إستحاله
لو التقدير عندكو كده يبقى يقفلوها أحسن !!


----------



## soso2006 (11 يونيو 2006)

اشكرك المهندسة مى ، المازن ، اشكر رامى على ذوقه وتعليقه بس والله انا على قدى فى الاظهار ورهبة مشروع التخرج وانه لازم يكون فانتازى دى كبييييييرة اوى ، 
بالنسبة لفراس اشكرك على تعليقك وردودك على مشروعى ومتابعة التفاصيل :
من ناحية التغطيات والانشاء لهذا المشروع استخدمت الفريمات كهيكل عام للكتلة وتتقارب وتتباعد على حسب حاجة وانحناء المبنى ثم تغطيتها بقشرة خرسانية 
لكن من حيث توقيع المبنى على الموقع فى الطبيعة لم ادرس هذه النقطة لانه تصميم فقط وليس انشائى ولكن اعتقد انه سهل اوى بمقارنته بمبانى فرانك جيرى ذات الانشاء عالى التقنية والتكنولوجيا الحديثة اصبحت قادرة على ذلك .....


----------



## mariam ID (12 يونيو 2006)

انا بهنيك على الاظهار ... عجبني لأنه قدر يظهر المشروع بطريقة فيها تنظيم وضوح وجمالية ...مبروك


----------



## soso2006 (12 يونيو 2006)

شكرا يا مريم على ذوقك ، وان شاء الله كل فترة هحط مشروع من مشاريعى ، 
انت فين يا فراس مسمعتش ردك ؟!! ....


----------



## "مؤمن بالله" (12 يونيو 2006)

بصي ياساره يشرفني اولا اني ارد على مشروع زي بتاعك ده بجد والحقيقه انا بجد فيكي تطلعات جميله جدا في فكرك وده باين من مشروعك 
لكن انتي اللي جنيتي على نفسك وقلتيلي ارد وانا بيني وبينك ما بصدق ارغي وطبعا فاهماني 
اولا الموقع العام اللي انتي عاملاه ده ميعتبرشي موقع عام لانه ملوش علاقه بالحقيقه او بالطبيعه الموجوده حولك من طرق ومسارات حركه ومشاه ومداخل ومخارج في ربطهم بالحاجات دي وده اللي هيوضح امكانية انك تحطي المشروع او لا .دي اول حاجه ممكن تردي عليها ببساطه 
تاني حاجه انا عايز افسر المداخل والحقيقه انا فسرتها ووصلت لحل المسقط الافقى هو فعلا كويس لكن لقيت فيه صعوبه علشان يتفهم بسهوله وده ممكن يكون من التقييم اللي نزلك درجاتك والله اعلم 
اخر حاجه علشان ما يبقاش حرام عليا انا لما شوفت المساقط تمنيت اني ما اشوفش القطاعات دي لاني تصورت ان القطاعات هتكون حاجه تانيه خالص غير كده توقعت رامبات ودورانات وشغل تاني وايشي طالع وايشي نازل لكن فوجئت بالشكل ده قلت حرام 
يا حفيظ من دي قطاعات 
بصي بالله ما تدعي عليا انتي اللي طلبتي 
لكن بجد علشان اخفف الدعا عليا لاني اللي جبته لنفسي المساقط شكلها بجد حلو حلها حلو للي يفهم والكتليه بجد عجبتني جدا لكن القطاعات ربنا يستر 
اما بالنسبه للدرجه فهل عندكم ابن او بنت دكتور لو في اظنك فهمتي انتي نقصتي ليه لو ما فيش يبقى اقولهالك دي بقى في رساله خاصه


----------



## كريم مسعود قطب (13 يونيو 2006)

انا كريم بتاع القرية الذكية على فكرة عندك مشكلة فى التاريل وياريت افكارك بعد كده تبعد عن تجريد الاشياء الملموسة وتصل الى الشئ الاسطورى


----------



## soso2006 (13 يونيو 2006)

شكرا مشاكس على ردك ونقدك ( والحقيقة انا كنت نسيت احط المبنى فى كامل الارض ) وبالنسبة لابن او بنت دكتور انا فاهمة قصدك ايه ..... لكن مش دة اللى كان مقصود من نزول درجاتى ......


----------



## "مؤمن بالله" (13 يونيو 2006)

عموما ثقي في نفسك واللي ربنا مقدرهولك هاتخديه واحنا عندنا المناقشه من خارج الكليه يعني دكاتره من بره هيناقشونا مش عارف ده عندكم ولا لا 
حاله ايوه يبقى ربنا ان شاء الله هيجيبلك حقك على ايديهم حالة لا يبقى تقولي حسبي الله ونعم الوكيل ومتزعليش بقى على اللي ها يحصل طالما عندكم دكاتره كده
اما عندنا انا الاسبوع اللي فات ناقشني دكتور بجد كل همه يتخانق مع دبان وشه زي ما بنقول من غير ما اشرح المشروع كان همه الرفض وبس لكن انا مش ها يهمني المهم اني اثق في نفسي واخدت منه الللي انا عايزه والباقي خليتهوله يستنفع بيه مع نفسه


----------



## soso2006 (13 يونيو 2006)

شكرا مشاكس على تدعيمك لية وللمشروع .......


----------



## عبد الرحمن درويش (13 يونيو 2006)

ماشاء الله شغلك ممتاز واظهار كويس جدا 
وبالنسبة لهدم فكر الطلبة فانا اعتقد ان دي مشكلة كل الطلبة اللي موجودين في الملتقى لان للاسف الدكاترة والمعيدين بيخنقوا فكر الطلبة وكل واحد له رايه غير التاني وده بيسبب مشكلة كبيرة لان مش واحد بس اللي بيتابع الشغل وكمان لما بيكون الدكتور او المعيد اللي بيناقش مش هوه اللي كان بيتابع 
تكون هذه هي الطامة الكبرى


----------



## nivo (13 يونيو 2006)

حلو اوي يا سوسو تسلم ايدك بس دا ماكس ولا فوتوشوب؟
والله ينور اظهارك جميل والمشروع جامد جدا بجد
ربنا يوفقك


----------



## soso2006 (13 يونيو 2006)

فعلا عبد الرحمن هية دى المشكلة الحقيقية لقتل الفكر والابداع عند الطلبة واشكر مرورك ......
شكرا نيفو على ردك ونا الحمد لله ربنا وفقنى فى المشروع دة ادعيلى فى مشروع التخرج بتاعى هنا
http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/showthread.php?t=18942


----------



## مهندسه معماريه (26 يونيو 2006)

ما شاء الله عليكى ربنا يزيدك تفوق والمشرو أكثر من رااااااااااااااائع وفعلا يستحق الامتياز:13:


----------



## ابوصـــــالح (26 يونيو 2006)

السلام عليكم

مشروع ممتاز .. جدا .. وعرض امكانات قوية في استخدام الكمبيوتر في الاخراج

كنت اتمنى ان ترسل لنا الاخت المصممه صورا اوضح مفصله على حدع للمقاطع الرأسية والافقية حتى نتمكن من النقد وابداء الرأي.

عماما اتفق مع الاخ فراس بأن الحركة الداخلية تحتاج الى المزيد متن الشغل .. وربما استخدام الفواصل والمقاطع والمناسيب تفيد كثيرا ... بدليل ان من المدخل الرئيسي يدخل الزائر بشكل انسيابي ممتاز على يساره الاستقبال .. وبجانب الاستقبال باب يوحي انه للموظفين .. بعد ذلك يدخل الزائر الى بعد الاستقبال الى صالة دائرية .. وعندها يضيع ويتوه فأمامه جدار وخلف الجدار عدة صالات وعلا يمينه صالات وعلى يساره كذلك فأين يذهب.

ربما يكون نقدي وهمي لأن المساقط جدا صغيرة ....


----------



## ملك الحلوة (26 يونيو 2006)

رائع ياsosoواضح انك شاطرة فى الماكس وانا عايزة اطلب منك طلب سخيف عايزة اشوف مشاريع بتاعتك تاني لانى لم اشتغل كوبيوتر حتى الان


----------



## soso2006 (27 يونيو 2006)

استاذ ابو صالح :

حركة السير الداخلية فعلا انسيابية وعلى فكرة انت غلطت فى سردها :-
فكرة السير انه هناك طريق واضح الى اليمين بعد الاستقبال وحيث يبدأ الزائر رحلته المتحفية بدا بالعروض المرقتة ثم عرض النباتات الحية والغير حية ثم قاعة عرض الحيوانات والقاعة الرئيسية (الدائرية) فيجد نهاية الرحلة هية المخرج اللى كان موجود فى يساره عند الدخول (والذى لا يوحى ابدا فى البداية انه المدخل لانه اصغر ) وبعد نهاية الرحلة والخروج من هذا المخرج يجد نفسه مرة اخرى فى قاعة الاستقبال لاسترداد اى متعلقات
فكرة القاعة الرئيسية ووجودها فى قلب المشروع هو ان الزائر بعد زيارة العرض النباتى والحيوانى وقرر المغادرة وتكملة المتحف يوم اخر سيخرج من مكان الخروج (يسار دخوله من الاستقبال) وعند مجيئه فى اليوم التالى سيكون دخوله الى القاعة الرئيسية مباشر دون الحاجة الى المرور على نفس العروض التى راها مسبقا
اما بالنسبة للوصول للكافتيريات ففى نهاية عرض النباتات وقبل دخول الحيوانات او القاعة الرئيسية يمكن الخروج الى الاستراحات الخارجية والمرفوع جزء منها والجزء الاخر مخازن

بالنسبة للمساقط واى تفاصيل سأفصلها كل على حدة وسارفقها ان شاء الله فى اقرب وقت (هذا والله لانى مشغولة جدا فى المشروع) ......


----------



## المهندسة ريهام (30 يونيو 2006)

بصراحة المشروع حلو جدا بالتوفيق انشاء الله


----------



## soso2006 (1 يوليو 2006)

اشكرك هدهدة ، واتمنى من الاستاذ صالح سماع رايه وتكملة نقاشه معى حول الموضوع ...


----------



## arc_fares (1 يوليو 2006)

*مشروع اكثر من رائع*

المهندسة سارة الطرابيلي ( اعتقد هذا اسمك اذا لم اكن مخطاء)
اولا: اسمحي لي ان اهنيك على هذا المستوى الممتاز و المشروع الرائع .
ثانيا: اسمحي لي ان اسالك سؤال : الـ alien هو حيوان او تطلق على الكائن الفضائي ؟
ثالثا: الان نتكلم على المشروع شوية: وانا اتسأل عن الموقع العام مش شايف له اثر بالثالي علاقة المبنى بالمنطقة حولة والحركة وخطوط السير و الوصول للمبنى ومواقف السيارات الزوار والموظفين وعملية التخديم يعني شايف رمبات بس من اين تبداء مش ظاهر.
الحركة داخل المتحف : بدايتها حلو وانسيابي وكل ماتعمقت زيادة في المتحف تبداء الانسيابية تضيع وتظهر فجأة ممرات دات انحرافات حادة .
المقاطع كان احلى لو قطعتي بالفراغ الدائري في قلب المبنى لاني شايف فكرة تسقيف روعة .
تنسيق المقع ملاحظ انك لم تركزي علية الـ landscaping شوية فقير وانت مشروعك متحف تاريخ طبيعييعني لازم يكون احلا من كدة.
اخير وليس اخر اهنيك علىمستوى الفكر الرائع والمشروع الممتاز جدا وماتزعليش من النقد لاني لم انتقد المشروع الا لانه مشروع رائع .


----------



## soso2006 (4 يوليو 2006)

اشكرك فارس على ردك ومرورك على مشروعى بس اعتذر لعدم مقدرتى على الرد على النقد لانشغالى وساعود للرد قريبا ....


----------



## خضر أسعد (19 يوليو 2006)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته 
مشروع جميل ... وفقك الله


----------



## a7mad3atef (17 سبتمبر 2006)

ربنا يوفقك فى المناقشه ،، هههههه وزى مبتقوللى الى عند ربنا مش بيروح


----------



## مها سويدان (25 نوفمبر 2006)

ممتاز و ربنا يوفقك وارجومزيدمن الانجازات


----------



## scarface6us (25 نوفمبر 2006)

*أسف*

أختي إن المشروع موجود في أحد كجلات البناء أنا لا أذكر العدد لكن سوف أتي بالدليل الصور رجاء المعماري مبدع قبل أن يكون أي شيء أخر فلا تسرقو حقوق الابداع رجاءاااااااااااااااااااااااا وأنا أسف يأختي ولكن هذه هي الحقيقة والمجلة سوف أوفرها لكم خلال هذا الأسبوع أرجو المتابعة.....
قد تكونين غيرتي من بعض التفاصيل ولكن الفكرة هي نفس الفكرة ولاعيب من تلاقي الأفكار لكن المبدع يجب أن تكون فكرته لاشبيه لها ......
أسف على الأطالة 
والسلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته


----------



## Yaser Shabana (2 ديسمبر 2006)

مشروع مميز فعلا .اتمنى لك التوفيق و بالمناسبة اختيارك للالوان اكثر من رائع 
تحياتى


----------



## es_3obayda (3 ديسمبر 2006)

عسل اوى يا سوسو ماشاء الله ربنا يكرمك


----------



## رامي محمد احمد (4 ديسمبر 2006)

اظهار للمشروع فوق الممتاز
بس انا ما عرفت انقدك لان اسماء الفراغات غير واضح
ياليت لو فيه صورة اوضح


----------



## miro1_6 (4 ديسمبر 2006)

بجد انتى رووووووووووووووووووووووووعة البنات اثبتوا تفوقهم بالفعل
يارب عقبالى...والله فى ناس كويسة كتيييير مش للدرجة بتاعتك طبعا بس عندهم موهبة وبيروحوا فى الرجلين بسبب الوسايط والظلم يللا ربنا على الظالم متزعليش انتى تستحقى كل تقدير وكفاية انك لقتيه هنا
بس ليا طلب عندك؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟
ياريت تقوليلنا ازاى فكرتى لحد ما وصلتى لهذا التميز؟؟؟؟
وربنا يفقك فى الجورى


----------



## اريز (4 ديسمبر 2006)

*معماري سوداني*

مبالغة 
:63:


----------



## zoubir (28 ديسمبر 2006)

شكل إنسيابي رائع 
حقيقة متحف تحفة 
تناسق الأشكال المعمارية و توافق في العلاقلت الوظيفية


----------



## salah_snz (1 يناير 2007)

الإظهار في المشروع ده حلو جداً


----------



## eng shemooo (30 مارس 2007)

بصرااحة مشروع خطيييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييير انت كده هتخلينني احول من قسم عمارة خالص علشان انا ما اانفعش فيه


----------



## نور الغرباوى (31 مارس 2007)

بجد المشروع حلو قوى


----------



## نور الغرباوى (31 مارس 2007)

بجد المشروع تحفه


----------



## حازم العطيفى (17 أغسطس 2007)

المشروع رائع جدا ومينفعش ياخد اقل من امتياز ....
الكتل تراكبها والوانها ونسبها فيها سنس عااااااااااااااااااااالى جداااااااااااااااااااااااا
والكونسبت رائع جدااااااااااا ومش مجرد تجريد ساذج . . لا ده تجريد مدروس حلو اوى اوى 
ربنا يوفقك ونشوف مشاريعك كده على طول ( بس على الطبيعه بقى مش لوحات )


----------



## عبدالوهاب طاهر (18 أغسطس 2007)

عندي ملاحظة واحدة بس المشروع غير مرتبط


----------



## حازم العطيفى (18 أغسطس 2007)

غير مرتبط ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟ 
ايه غير مرتبط دى ؟؟
يا ريت اللى يقول حاجه يوضحها مش اى كلام وخلاص


----------



## dr.hayfaa (18 أغسطس 2007)

الاظهار جميل و فكره المشروع الكائن الحي و انسيابيته ممتازة جدا و بالتوفيق


----------



## فواز2002 (19 أغسطس 2007)

*جهد متعوب عليه*

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
اشكر الاخث سوسو على اطلاعنا على المشروع الخاص بتخرجها ونتمنى لها التوفيق
في البداية أتمنى لك حياة عملية بمثل انسيابية المشروع الأكثر من رائع.
ويلاحظ عملية الدراسة المستوفاه للمشروع حتى الوصول لهذا الجمال 
من ناحية التصميم وسهولة الحركة 
حيث أن المشروع يعتبر سهل للمن ينظر إليه من الوهلة الأولى كما نقدر الجهد الذي بذلتيه 
للوصول لهذا التميز وأعيد وأكرر جهد متعوب عليه والله يوفقك​


----------



## Renderman (19 أغسطس 2007)

الشغل حلواوي اوي يا سوسو 
و الاخراج حلو و ماشاء الله مزيد من العطاء و لكن !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
انا مهندس معماري و مريت بنفس القصة لازم تعرفي انا الدكتور او الاستاذ الذي امامك هو شبه عدوء و لايريد منك التفوق فهوز يعجز عن طريقة الاخراج او التصميم بذاته فلهذا يعمل على تحطيم الطالب بالكامل . 
و لكن خليك قدها 
................................... المهندس : بشار التليسي


----------



## Alinajeeb (19 أغسطس 2007)

الله يهنئك ومهندسة ناجحة:14:


----------



## alaa_1986 (19 أغسطس 2007)

masha2allah 
the project is more than wonderfull ..and the presentation is amazing 
bgd rabbena yewaffa2ek u deserve :20
wish u all the best insha2allah


----------



## karimhitman (30 سبتمبر 2007)

el mashrooo3 da gamed gedan gedan gedan gedan gedan belzat el concept el gamed da


----------



## الملكة فريدة (30 سبتمبر 2007)

ما شاء الله والى الامام


----------



## alaanabil (30 سبتمبر 2007)

المشروع جميل جدا ما شاء الله عليكى
الكتله جميله ومترابطه معا فى شكل انسيابى 
ومن الواضح ان اتجاه التفكير لم يكن فى الاتجاه ثنائى الابعاد 
وانما ثلاثى الابعاد بحيث انه يخرج بهذه الصوره المتكاملة
وفقك الله والى الامام


----------



## mohamed2009 (14 أغسطس 2009)

*السلام عليكم بارك الله في حسناتك وزادك في العلم بسطه*


----------



## mohamed2009 (14 أغسطس 2009)

*السلام عليكم بارك الله في حسناتك وزادك في العلم بسطه*


----------



## السيد المصرى (9 يناير 2010)

gooooooooooooooo0000oood


----------



## carl (28 أبريل 2010)

عمل جبار


----------



## هاوي تخطيط (7 مايو 2010)

جزيت خيرا
على المجهود الرائع


----------



## eng mgnona (8 يونيو 2011)

بشمهندسه سوسو ياريت لو سمحتى تعملى لى ادد عالميل ده عاوزاكى ضرورى مشروع رائع وممتاااااز [email protected]


----------

